# Check switch Satellite Input 2 Reception Error



## DoctorJ (May 13, 2006)

My 622 is about 2 years old and was professionally installed. When we added subscription local channels last year, it would occasionally lose the signal on a clear day when viewing one of those local subscription channels on the receiver (not OTA, as there are no OTA signals here) and trying to go back to view the regular channels, like channel 205. Running check switch would show all 3 birds on Input 1, but on Input 2, one bird only (110) with a red box X'ed out in the "Trans" box, "Reception ERROR" in the Status box and "DP Feed" in the Switch box. I called for service and they said a cable wasn't tight behind the receiver, which I thought was "BS," but at least it worked for a while after they came. 

About 6 months later, the same thing happened, this time coming out and replacing the separator and that, also, seemed to work for a while. Then, the problem reoccurred 2 months ago and before the techs came, the problem suddenly resolved on its own. I then purchased a spare separator just in case (they're not expensive). The problem began again 1 month ago and replacing the separator (including the cables from the separator to the line 1 and 2 inputs in back of the receiver) made no difference. DISH sent me, at no charge, another separator, in case the 2 already tried were defective. It didn't fix the problem, either. I then purchased 6 more separators on ebay. None of those made a diffrence. 

Each morning, after the update, it wants to run check switch but I click Cancel since, when entering check disk, you can't get out of the loop unless you reboot. It eventually downloads the program guide, but it takes almost 15 minutes. I bypassed the diplexer, which made no difference. My other HD receiver (a 211) works fine, so it is not an antenna aim issue. 

Interchanging the leads from input 1 and 2 results in the same problem showing up but on opposite inputs, that is, in Satellite Input 1 no active satellites and with the 3 birds showing up normally in Satellite Input 2. Logically, the problem seems to be a separator issue (since the error is inverted when interchanging inputs 1 and 2). But after trying 9 different separators (!), I would think this HAS to be a receiver issue. After waiting for the tech to come out today, he canceled on me (said they were overbooked) and it will be 2 more weeks before they promise to come out again. I can use the receiver but it will not reliably record, with "signal" loss listed. I changed the preferences for it to record on TV1. The program guide is frequently out of date and will not consistently download without rebooting. After rebooting (or unplugging it), after I cancel the check switch routine, it does a satellite search and eventually goes to my last viewed channel, but it takes quite a while for that to happen. Any recording scheduled will not automatically record unless the receiver is fully up and then you can only watch the channel being recorded. Has anyone else experienced this kind of problem with their 622? Thanks!


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

DoctorJ said:


> My 622 is about 2 years old and was professionally installed. When we added subscription local channels last year, it would occasionally lose the signal on a clear day when viewing one of those local subscription channels on the receiver (not OTA, as there are no OTA signals here) and trying to go back to view the regular channels, like channel 205. Running check switch would show all 3 birds on Input 1, but on Input 2, one bird only (110) with a red box X'ed out in the "Trans" box, "Reception ERROR" in the Status box and "DP Feed" in the Switch box. I called for service and they said a cable wasn't tight behind the receiver, which I thought was "BS," but at least it worked for a while after they came.
> 
> About 6 months later, the same thing happened, this time coming out and replacing the separator and that, also, seemed to work for a while. Then, the problem reoccurred 2 months ago and before the techs came, the problem suddenly resolved on its own. I then purchased a spare separator just in case (they're not expensive). The problem began again 1 month ago and replacing the separator (including the cables from the separator to the line 1 and 2 inputs in back of the receiver) made no difference. DISH sent me, at no charge, another separator, in case the 2 already tried were defective. It didn't fix the problem, either. I then purchased 6 more separators on ebay. None of those made a diffrence.
> 
> ...


I had this problem on a 721 (not a 722). It turned out to be a bad LNB.


----------



## DoctorJ (May 13, 2006)

The technician finally came (3:30 PM for an "AM" promised appointment). I explained the situation, that it appeared that there was a bad separator, but replacing it made no difference, and that the other receiver worked fine. He put in a new 722 for the 622 and it acted the same. Well, to make a long story a little shorter, it turned out to be an LNB, just as you said. He put on a new antenna (a 1000.2 in place of the older 1000) and he told me to stay with the new 722 which cost nothing extra since it was covered by the extended warranty service. Now, I have 8 extra separators...


----------



## Apache Sparkchaser (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok. I have the same problem. It is working ok for the moment. I have two receivers. One HD running in single mode. I have another receiver non HD running in dual mode. The HD is the one giving us trouble. I have the power for the HD system coming from a 1200 watt UPS (APC). We had two dishes. One with a double LNB and another with a single LNB.

My wife gets up early close to 4am. When she would turn the power on on the receiver the hard drive was getting real noisy and when you changed the channel it would search for a few seconds and then change channels. We wanted to get the system fixed before it died. (Really Bad Idea!)

The first tech replaced the twin LNB. That is when we started getting the symptoms seen in the post. Let me explain. When you power up the receiver it works for about 15 min. There is no problem until you try to change channels or swap tuners. Then it looses the satellight and searches. I can reset it and it comes up slow. If you disconnect the other receiver antenna. The HD sys will come up and work fine. Otherwise checkswitch and all the other things are the same as have been posted. At times when you press cancel and it is recording the heading will show it recording but the red light is not on. 

The second time the same tech came out replaced the single LNB dish. with a three LNB dish. The tech had left before it messed up. All the things in the post and only local channels in HD when it worked.

The third service call another tech came out. He replaced the three LNB and all the cable splitter things tried two other receivers. They have tried a lot of receivers. No Change. I keep thinking it is the dual LNB but they tell me it is no longer used. 

I have not tried swapping the inputs at the receiver but will.

This morning it seems to be working fine. It seems to have upgraded or something overnight ... Now when I do check switch I get a 1 of 4 not 1 of 38 ... and it test a lot quicker. This is really odd. Now I have 4 of 4 all ok ... Now acquiring sat. Now downloading Guide. Now it is working fine. This is crazy!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Apache Sparkchaser said:


> This morning it seems to be working fine. It seems to have upgraded or something overnight ... Now when I do check switch I get a 1 of 4 not 1 of 38 ... and it test a lot quicker. This is really odd. Now I have 4 of 4 all ok ... Now acquiring sat. Now downloading Guide. Now it is working fine. This is crazy!


No, it is not crazy but it is giving you an indication of what the possible trouble is. When you run a switch test the receiver determines what it is connected to. It "looks" at the LNBs and if it sees LNBPro it only does the "4 test". If it doesn't see Pro LNBs it does the "38 test". The fact that it EVER runs the "38 test" means that it has a problem seeing the LNB (or Pro switch). Since the LNBs have been changed I would suspect wiring or a receiver problem (less likely). Moisture in a connector can cause exactly the problem that you are having. Bad ground blocks also cause the same problem (and sometimes they come and go).

We need to understand a little more of what dish hardware you have in order to help you troubleshoot the problem. When your system is working exactly what does your test switch page show? You don't need to run the test, just tell us what the matrix shows (press menu, 6, 1, 1, and move to check switch and look at the installation summary page). And I assume you have one wire from the dish running to where the receiver is and at the receiver you have a device that looks like a splitter (it is a separator) running to both receiver tuners. Is that correct?


----------



## Apache Sparkchaser (Nov 12, 2008)

Installation Summary Page
Satellite Input 1 Satellite Input 2
Port 1 2 3 Port 1 
Sat 119 110 129 Sat 110
Ok Ok Ok Red X
Device Blank Feed
Status Reception Verified Reception Error
Switch SW64 DP Feed


That is all there is there ... 
One wire with a separator and all cables have been replaced. 

Thanks for the help!!! 
Oh and sometimes it picks up both sats ... usually after it has been plugged in for 20 or so min it goes to this condition. If I unplug the antenna from the other receiver the HD will work ok.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Apache Sparkchaser said:


> Installation Summary Page
> Error
> Switch SW64 DP Feed


Something is very wrong with that summary. Do you really have a SW-64 (it will be mounted outside)? Also,what else do you have outside? Look at your dish; do the LNB(s) have the "DP" logo on them? You mentioned that you have a separator. They can only be used with DP hardware (and the SW-64 is NOT a DP switch). It may be a wiring problem or "mixed hardware" problem (DP LNBs and SW switches can not be used together) but until we know exactly what hardware you have it is hard to say what the problem is.

Also, is any of your wiring routed through surge protectors? In particular, the ones that I am concerned about that the ones with coax connectors. Do you use wall plates with feed through coax connectors?

Did your repairman see the screen you posted? If so (and looking at your outside equipment) he should have been able to figure out what was wrong.


----------



## Apache Sparkchaser (Nov 12, 2008)

Let me start at the dish ... They put up a new oval one that says "dishnetwork 1000" The LNBF is a DP Plus #A11202-1J080DXVX. Two cables come out of it and head around the house. On one line, (the dvr for the bedrooms) there is a Holland Electronics DPD2 5-2150 MHZ (band pass filter?). Input should come from the satellite dish, One goes to the second tv the third line goes to the first tv. we run this one in dual mode. Next toward the dvr is another DPD2 Then there is a separator #123254. Then there is the dvr #DISHDVR625. There is a through the wall plate connector in this cable and the Separator is the same number but looks really old. This dvr runs off a power strip. the AC voltage checked good. there is an antenna on this dvr to let the second TV tune this dvr.

Now for the other cable from the LNBF. There is a connector in the cable where the other line has the DPD2. From there it goes to the Living room dvr. There is a separator #123254 on the cable just before the dvr. #VIP722DVR. We run this one in single mode. We use the HDMI output to the TV. This DVR runs off of a 1200 watt APC UPS although the tech suspected the UPS and plugged it in the wall. They tried to cut and run saying it was the wall outlet until they tested it and now they are happy with it. I hope I covered all of it ... If you have any questions please ask and thanks for all the help!!! Joe


----------



## Apache Sparkchaser (Nov 12, 2008)

I received a new reciever today ... I am going to try it and see what happens ... Ant help would be greatly appreciated ... Thanks to ya'll


----------



## Apache Sparkchaser (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok got a new HD receiver and put it in ... no change ... turner 2 (sat 2) does not receive ... I can swap the separator and connect 1 to 2 and it sees it ok 2 to 1 and it does not see it ... changed the separator ... same thing .... Oh well ... Any Ideas??? Thank you Joe


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try clearing the switch matrix. To do that power down the receiver, remove both dish connections and power it back up. Perform a check switch test without the dish input cables connected. Then power it off again and reconnect the cables. Power up and run another check switch test. This will clear any memory the switch retains about the received sats.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

How long is the cable out to the Dish? I went on a job the other day that did the same thing. It was a long cable run and there was a ground block that was not a High Frequency ground Block. Replaced ground block and the red "X" went away.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

BNUMM brings up a good point. In addition to ground blocks wall plates with the older F-81 (female splice) connectors could cause problems on DishPro systems. You should always use the "hi frequency" F-81 splices. They have a blue center so it is easy to check and see if you have them.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill R said:


> BNUMM brings up a good point. In addition to ground blocks wall plates with the older F-81 (female splice) connectors could cause problems on DishPro systems. You should always use the "hi frequency" F-81 splices. They have a blue center so it is easy to check and see if you have them.


If it were me going to your house I would replace all components leading to the receiver, in this order: Cable(Ground blocks, fittings)->Switch(LNB) ->Receiver

After each step, check the receiver and see if you've got your functions back.


----------

